# 67 1/2 volt eveready



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

What could this possibly be used for? A radio?


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Or been used for


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

We have some 76?72 volt dc stuff. Not sure about any 67 1/2 vdc stuff


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

I work for the railroad and found that in a draw still has 50 volts across it


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah we have 72 vdc coming off the aux gen in the engines


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

seabee41 said:


> What could this possibly be used for? A radio?


It was a common "B" battery to supply plate voltage for vacuum tube based portable radios and test instruments. They still make them, but are extremely high priced.
The battery shown is probably twenty years old and if you put a load on it, it would read a very low voltage or zero volts.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

Measured with a fluke 289 got 51 volts no load though


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

Stick your tongue to it


----------



## rjniles (Aug 1, 2011)

Used in old telephone test equipment. From the 40s thru the 70s.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

You said railroad, I am thinking telegraph or telephone power.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

That's for the filament on vacuum tubes.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

My dad had an old portable radio just like this, I wish I had it now. My sister sold it in a garage sale 30 years ago for $1.... 

Front:









Rear view:









I remember buying one of those batteries in the '70s, it was already expensive by then. Transistor radios killed the need for them.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

JRaef said:


> My dad had an old portable radio just like this, I wish I had it now. My sister sold it in a garage sale 30 years ago for $1....
> 
> Front:
> 
> ...


I think I saw one of those Thrifting this weekend. I will look again next time I'm around that town.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

JRaef said:


> My dad had an old portable radio just like this, I wish I had it now. My sister sold it in a garage sale 30 years ago for $1....
> 
> Front:
> 
> ...


You need to slap your sister. :jester:


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

I used to have a set of WWII radios that took those batteries. B+ for the tube plates as others have said.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

cguillas said:


> That's for the filament on vacuum tubes.


 That battery is for the plates and screen grids of the tubes.
The tubes used in the portable radios are 1.5 volts on the filaments.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

nolabama said:


> I think I saw one of those Thrifting this weekend. I will look again next time I'm around that town.


 That radio was a Japanese knockoff of the early 50's RCA and Emerson radios.
The flashlite cell would last around 5 to 8 hours and the 67.5 volt battery would last around 40 hours. Still costly to operate.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

LARMGUY said:


> You need to slap your sister. :jester:


Illegal... 

Worse than that, she sold my massive collection of Matchbox cars for dirt cheap too, the one I amassed in the '60s long before they started making them from plastic. I probably had 250-300 cars, some rare ones I had traded for at meets. She felt bad when I found out and she "replaced" it by running around to garage sales and buying cheap ass little plastic cars, but it wasn't about the cars, it was about them being MATCHBOX collectors cars, many of them still unopened in the original boxes. Now after watching Antiques Roadshow and seeing how much even one of them sells for, it makes be want to slap her kids... lucky for them that is likely even MORE illegal.


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

That is deeply upsetting. Theft by family members is the hardest to deal with. My cousin stole a rifle from me but I never wanted to call the cops because I didn't want to see him in jail.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

JRaef said:


> Illegal...
> 
> Worse than that, she sold my massive collection of Matchbox cars for dirt cheap too, the one I amassed in the '60s long before they started making them from plastic. I probably had 250-300 cars, some rare ones I had traded for at meets. She felt bad when I found out and she "replaced" it by running around to garage sales and buying cheap ass little plastic cars, but it wasn't about the cars, it was about them being MATCHBOX collectors cars, many of them still unopened in the original boxes. Now after watching Antiques Roadshow and seeing how much even one of them sells for, it makes be want to slap her kids... lucky for them that is likely even MORE illegal.


They were bought by one of those money-grubbers, that buy and sell stuff, instead of working for a living.


----------

